# Critique my jumping please!



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Okay, so... I have never had lessons... ever, never (*sad face*) and have taught myself how to ride, 100 percent. I started riding English less than a year ago, and fell in love with jumping. Before I started riding English, I did TONS of bareback jumping, which I think helped me more than I could imagine. So... I have been jumping (with a saddle) for about 6 months... Okay, I have a video from a week or so ago, of one jump, that I would please LOVE critique on. 

ALSO, I am fully aware my stirrups are too long for jumping, for sure, (I didnt shorten them after I was done on the flat) And I think its what makes me look like Im in a chair seat coming up to the jump... and riding away...? -_- Anyway, please critique... the one single jump... Thanks


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

that's downright lovely! i'm going to say to be more aware of your heel. You do jump like a bareback rider. So in the saddle you will have much more ability to push that weight in to your heel. But your balance is impeccable, your release is polite, and your horse is keen. I love it. Keep jumping, my friend!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Just a question...
Are you wearing sneakers?


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Oxer said:


> that's downright lovely! i'm going to say to be more aware of your heel. You do jump like a bareback rider. So in the saddle you will have much more ability to push that weight in to your heel. But your balance is impeccable, your release is polite, and your horse is keen. I love it. Keep jumping, my friend!


That is SO encouraging!!! Thank you so much! Okay, I will work on heels down. It is a problem, that I remember coming up to the jump, then when he leaves the ground, I usually forget about it... Heh. WIll try harder on it though!!! Thank you, again! Ahh, one question, am I sitting back to fast? Should I remain in the two point a little longer?



alexischristina said:


> Just a question...
> Are you wearing sneakers?


... LOL, why yes I am. Havent saved up enough $$$$ for the tall boots of my dream :wink: So I make do with what I have!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

you're sitting back a wee bit early. But i'm not too worried about that here. You're not jumping a huge fence, and you're definitely not catching your horse in the mouth. 
I think once you get stronger and you get the feel of the whole body mechanics behind jumping, you'll be just fine.

And just a side note... I appreciate that you're wearing shoes at all. albeit a bit unsafe, it's better than the things i see from time to time on this forum of people riding without shoes at all!! No thank you. 
Also, your decision to wear a helmet is something i also appreciate VERY much when choosing to jump.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

ok not to hijack your thread Gallop On you look great for teaching yourself BTW! but i just want to ask why she Gallop isn't getting the butchering i got in my thread about teaching myself to jump. I haven't don't anything different than she has and i got trampled over on here.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Im obviously not an english rider, but you looked fabulous to me!! 

That's awesome that you taught yourself, I think you looked fantastic!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

shaggy said:


> ok not to hijack your thread Gallop On you look great for teaching yourself BTW! but i just want to ask why she Gallop isn't getting the butchering i got in my thread about teaching myself to jump. I haven't don't anything different than she has and i got trampled over on here.


Shaggy, while i did not see your thread. I will tell you my own personal feelings about teaching yourself how to jump... 
Most of us are pretty normal folks. While there may be some very wealthy people on this forum, the majority is likely people whom are unable to afford all the wonderful luxuries that wealthy folks can have in regards to our sport, and horse ownership in general. So while i don't _LOVE _people just flopping around willy nilly on their horses back in an attempt to teach themselves how to jump, i also understand that not every town has an affordable and convenient jumper trainer. 
I personally, see nothing wrong with anyone hopping over a small fence from time to time. There are youtube vids, books, magazines, and even forums , where you can learn what you're doing wrong and how to address it. It might very well be that whatever you are/were doing with your horse was unsafe and or offensive riding. But to me, if you're having a good time, being safe, and the horse is clearly alright with the whole thing, then you just keep doing what you enjoy!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Oxer very well said. I've been trotting cross rails and ground poles but apparently since i have issues with the canter i shouldn't even being doing that according some people on this forum. once again sorry for kinda hijacking your thread Gallop On


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Ground poles are absolutely fine, it's the crossrails that make not being able to canter unsafe. I think it's great that you've decided to take it slow, if you do it properly; you could end up juming beautifully like Gallop On, maybe she can give you some tips? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Oxer said:


> you're sitting back a wee bit early. But i'm not too worried about that here. You're not jumping a huge fence, and you're definitely not catching your horse in the mouth.
> I think once you get stronger and you get the feel of the whole body mechanics behind jumping, you'll be just fine.
> 
> And just a side note... I appreciate that you're wearing shoes at all. albeit a bit unsafe, it's better than the things i see from time to time on this forum of people riding without shoes at all!! No thank you.
> Also, your decision to wear a helmet is something i also appreciate VERY much when choosing to jump.


I actually had all the money saved for the english boots I was going to get, when I realized the horses needed more food for the next few months, so my boot fund went to feed the fat ponies! Hehe. I serioulsy would have a pair of boots though, if I could! And the helmet... although I dont love it, its anpart of me. Riding without one makes me feel prone to accidents, it makes me feel as if this will be the day I get bucked off, and end up landing on my head. Better safe, than sorry right? 



WesternBella said:


> Im obviously not an english rider, but you looked fabulous to me!!
> 
> That's awesome that you taught yourself, I think you looked fantastic!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awe, thank you!!!





shaggy said:


> Thanks Oxer very well said. I've been trotting cross rails and ground poles but apparently since i have issues with the canter i shouldn't even being doing that according some people on this forum. once again sorry for kinda hijacking your thread Gallop On


Nope, you werent hijacking it  Its fine  I must say though... PLEASE, dont take this rudely, but before starting to do jumping, you should be able to be comfortable at all gaits... If your just doing ground poles, then... ... okay, I guess, but anything larger... ehh


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Your not being rude Gallop I complete understand. so I'm taking things slow. Ground poles and a small cross rail (seeing how i only have like 4 actually poles to mess around with lol) Im trying to work myself up to not being so scared to canter my horse shaggy. i actually took a big step forward on a trail ride the other day when we up a big hill shaggy canter a few strides and i didn't get scared or come off!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

WesternBella said:


> Ground poles are absolutely fine, it's the crossrails that make not being able to canter unsafe. I think it's great that you've decided to take it slow, if you do it properly; you could end up juming beautifully like Gallop On, maybe she can give you some tips?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks Bella i hope get as good as Gallop is!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

shaggy said:


> Your not being rude Gallop I complete understand. so I'm taking things slow. Ground poles and a small cross rail (seeing how i only have like 4 actually poles to mess around with lol) Im trying to work myself up to not being so scared to canter my horse shaggy. i actually took a big step forward on a trail ride the other day when we up a big hill shaggy canter a few strides and i didn't get scared or come off!


Oh, thats great! Cantering by far is my favorite gait <3 Ahh, its so smooth, and... airy, and its just perfectly amazing. So, is their a reason your scared of Shaggys canter? Is he really bumpy, does he buck when he canters, have you fallen off before, or are you just nervous about it? And, could you get someone to lunge you on a line so you could canter easier? Or... ride another horse you might trust more in the canter? And... (another question, heh) Do you ever ride bareback? Like walking, and trotting...? I think if you could trot bareback, getting to canter in a saddle would be a synch... Anyway, just ideas


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Gallop On said:


> Oh, thats great! Cantering by far is my favorite gait <3 Ahh, its so smooth, and... airy, and its just perfectly amazing. So, is their a reason your scared of Shaggys canter? Is he really bumpy, does he buck when he canters, have you fallen off before, or are you just nervous about it? And, could you get someone to lunge you on a line so you could canter easier? Or... ride another horse you might trust more in the canter? And... (another question, heh) Do you ever ride bareback? Like walking, and trotting...? I think if you could trot bareback, getting to canter in a saddle would be a synch... Anyway, just ideas


 lol lots of questions I fell off cause his canter is so bumpy and choppy from him having a short back. I don't have anybody to lunge line me cause I'm all alone at the place where i board and the only ridable horse at the moment is mine. lol I do ride bareback all the time! I even trotted the ground poles bareback!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

shaggy said:


> lol lots of questions I fell off cause his canter is so bumpy and choppy from him having a short back. I don't have anybody to lunge line me cause I'm all alone at the place where i board and the only ridable horse at the moment is mine. lol I do ride bareback all the time! I even trotted the ground poles bareback!


Ehh, one of my horses hasd a bumpy canter too. Its not fun to ride. I much prefered trotting on him, because atleast with trotting on him, I can post, but when he got into a canter... It was bad. BUT, the more and more I cantered him, the smoother he got!!! He got *EXTREMELY* smoother.


----------



## DealingJacks (May 29, 2011)

I don't have much to say about being scared of cantering and whatnot because I'm not sure what advice to give, though if Shaggy lived in Florida I'd say they could certainly come ride my horse who has a rocking horse canter. But good luck to you, Shaggy!
Anyways, I just wanted to say that you look really great Gallop_On! I'm so impressed and it's great that you taught yourself so well! Keep it up!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Gallop On said:


> Ehh, one of my horses hasd a bumpy canter too. Its not fun to ride. I much prefered trotting on him, because atleast with trotting on him, I can post, but when he got into a canter... It was bad. BUT, the more and more I cantered him, the smoother he got!!! He got *EXTREMELY* smoother.


I hope one day i can get him smoothed out but another problem that contributed to me coming off is the ring where i ride is way to small and going at the canter in it is dangerous cause turns get sharp. My ex trainer kept saying that she was gonna her now ex husband to widen it and she never did.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

DealingJacks said:


> I don't have much to say about being scared of cantering and whatnot because I'm not sure what advice to give, though if Shaggy lived in Florida I'd say they could certainly come ride my horse who has a rocking horse canter. But good luck to you, Shaggy!
> Anyways, I just wanted to say that you look really great Gallop_On! I'm so impressed and it's great that you taught yourself so well! Keep it up!


 i would love to come ride your horse if i lived in florida! I rode my cousin who lives down there in daytona and he took off in a canter on me cause my cousin insisted i use the whip to get him to trot. lol it was experience thats for sure but his canter was so smooth! I didn't get get brave enough to try it again tho:-(


----------



## DealingJacks (May 29, 2011)

Oh, gosh! That sounds.. thrilling in a terrifying way, haha! I never ride my horse with a crop, he is very willing to go. He used to take off, but it seems as though that is behind us now. Were you riding him in a large arena? If so, you should go back and try it again! He may be able to take off, but he can't get too far(; I don't have a ring, we just ride around on my five acres. That can be quite the adventure lol! And Daytona is actually pretty close to me! Small world Anyways, keep up the good work Shaggy! You'll build confidence over time. Rome wasn't built in a night. But all that really matters is that it was, in fact, built, if you get what I mean

And as I said before, Gallop_On you're a great rider, especially for being self taught! You ever want to give some lessons, let me know(;


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

it was thrilling! no we weren't she doesn't have the arena built yet on her property so we were riding in the open field another reason i was afraid he wouldn't stop lol Thanks i hope by taking baby steps i gain my confidence back


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

I heard a saying once that stuck with me that I really loved. "I have never had a run away horse, I can ride just as fast as any horse can run."


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

OP, I'm impressed for this being self-taught. Nothing screams out at me except your legs popped forward a little when you jumped.

Also, tall boots are wayyyy expensive. Invest in a $30 pair of non-leather paddock boots instead unless you're planning on showing .


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Cinder said:


> OP, I'm impressed for this being self-taught. Nothing screams out at me except your legs popped forward a little when you jumped.
> 
> Also, tall boots are wayyyy expensive. Invest in a $30 pair of non-leather paddock boots instead unless you're planning on showing .


Thank you! Ahh, yes that terrible leg. I will work on that!

The tall boots Im looking at are about $250... Probably not too much for tall boots, but I sure dont have that sitting around. And honestly... I hate paddock boots... Lol... just... ewe... I would prefer riding in Cowboy boots over paddock boots :wink: But, it still might be something to look into. 30 dollars sounds SUPER cheap though! How well would they hold up to daily wear and tear?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Gallop On said:


> How well would they hold up to daily wear and tear?


 I have had my Ariat paddock boots for almost 2 years now (only worn them for one) and there holding up great and super comfortable!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmm...as far as the paddock boots, I have had a pair of Ariats for about 3 years, but the outer side of each toe on the boot has completely blown out. I was wearing them as work boots, though, for two whole summers. They have been through a ton! Bathing, running way too far, riding, and muck. If you do get paddock boots, I personally would go for leather. They are about $60-100, but they will last quite a while....


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hold your two point just a hair longer
Otherwise, you should be really proud of yourself!!!


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

If you like the look of tall boots but don't want to buy them, paddock boots and half chaps are a good alternative, especially if you want to do small shows where they can be allowed. 

That being said, I've had a pair of leather Ariat paddock boots for at least 5 years and they're still great. Albeit, I haven't used them heavily until the past year, but they are holding up nicely.

However, I personally prefer tall boots. I don't know what is, but I feel much more "secure" in them. My horse is slab-sided, and I feel very "loose" sometimes when I ride. Since I got my tall boots (also Ariats), I feel much more secure in the saddle and more capable.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> How well would they hold up to daily wear and tear?


I have a pair of Saxon paddock boots that were $30. I originally rode in them every other week, then once a week, and now twice a week. I think I've had them for about one or two years now. They just have lines where they've been broken in from use and one rip on each boot from falls. If you don't like them, however, it might be worth it to just go with the tall boots. I wouldn't know since I've never worn a pair, I just know paddock boots are cheaper lol.


----------

